# windows 8 - how to see processor & ram specs?



## twicksisted (Dec 10, 2012)

I havent used windows 8 before... I have a mate who has a new pc running windows 8 and he has no idea of the processor & ram installed. Im chatting to him on skype so not physically at the machine... in the regular windows (vista / 7) you could see this info by going to "Control Panel/System"... how does one do this in windows 8? Im guessing its different


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2012)

Does the keyboard shortcut of Windows key + Pause/break still work?


----------



## erixx (Dec 10, 2012)

From Modern Win 8 desktop click on the picture that says "Desktop". Then clic on any folder icon to open file explorer, right click on "Computer" in the hard drisk tree. Go to Properties.

Long way....... or press WinKey+E or Winkey + X -> System


----------



## Drone (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh come on ...

so many ways to do that


1) win + break
2) win + r -> dxdiag -> ok -> system
3) task manager -> performance -> cpu and memory
4) win + r -> msinfo32 -> ok -> system summary

*It's absolutely the same like in all other Windows*


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 10, 2012)

cool thanks guys


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

or just download CPUz?


----------



## Dos101 (Dec 10, 2012)

You can also see it by doing the following:

Go to Desktop mode -> move mouse cursor to bottom right of screen to bring up the charms bar -> click Settings -> click PC Info


----------

